

Web Automation REPL powered by scriptcs/FluentAutomation - stirno
http://fluent.stirno.com/blog/FluentAutomation-REPL/

======
stirno
The code is pretty dirty but it made for a nice Sunday project.

It was trivial to implement the REPL functionality using scriptcs - Huge props
to the team on that one.

